
Mosquito army released in Zika fight in Brazil and Colombia - learningbot
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37773274
======
learningbot
"Wolbachia is a naturally occurring bacterium that infects 60% of insect
species worldwide, but scientists say it does not harm humans." -What does
that mean for honeybee population ?

